# New dovii



## dovii808 (Oct 5, 2014)

Just got this guy from gage in florida. He is 12" I will post better pics of him later


----------



## Dovii 64 (May 18, 2014)

Very nice. :thumb:


----------



## dovii808 (Oct 5, 2014)

Thank you dovii 64


----------



## Dovii 64 (May 18, 2014)

Keep us up to date with pics and info on how his doing. :thumb:


----------



## dovii808 (Oct 5, 2014)

Ok will do


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

He looks gorgeous


----------



## dovii808 (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks iggy. Ill post more pics once he settles in more


----------



## dovii808 (Oct 5, 2014)

Updated pics


----------



## dovii808 (Oct 5, 2014)

He loves to take pictures lol


----------



## dovii808 (Oct 5, 2014)

He is bad lol. Everything i put in the tank he bangs against it. He do not like heaters at all


----------



## dovii808 (Oct 5, 2014)

Here is a little video of him.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Very nice. I see some feeders in one of your photos- does he accept prepared foods?


----------



## dovii808 (Oct 5, 2014)

Yes he accepts anything you give him. I will never give him feeders again. He got sick from them


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

:thumb:


----------



## Dovii 64 (May 18, 2014)

Good video looking good. :thumb:


----------



## dovii808 (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks dovii64


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

Beauty


----------



## danielpeng (Dec 12, 2014)

Looks terrific! Good job.


----------

